# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Canon 60d 15-17к пробег

## Лаинес

Камера в отличном состоянии
В комплекте: 
- ремешок
- зарядное устройство
- зарядное устройство от прикуривателя
- 2 батареи

5800 грн

Ориентир Дом Мебели 

097 - 190 - 35 - 27

Без скрытых дефектов, от себя даю гарантию.

----------

